
Congress Will Create a Commission on Encryption, Tech, and Terrorism - uptown
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/congress-will-create-a-commission-on-encryption-tech-and-terrorism
======
devhead
"companies, technologists, and law enforcement haven't been willing to sit at
a table at solve the encryption problem"

hurdurdur... How about the true "encryption problem" is the state sponsored
progress in undermining current encryption solutions. Please let me know when
dinner's on, I will be there to see how we can find some "common ground" on
that area.

